# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Trader [Birka Trader, United Trader]

## Apostolos

Ενα όμορφο Ro/Ro βρίσκεται στη ράδα του Πειραιά. Το Trader την γνωστής Eckero βρίσκεται εδώ μετά απο το λιμάνι της Σμύρνης. Τελευταία ότι πλοίο έρχεται της Eckero έχει αποτέλεσμα την πώληση του. Ελπίζω να ηρθε για να μείνει... Το παράδοξο είναι πως πλέον το πλοίο είναι μόνο 16 ετών, και στη βόρια θάλασσα αυτά τα πλοία είναι παλαιά... 
http://www.marinetraffic.com/gr/ais/.../vessel:TRADER

----------


## Giannis G.

Μηπως ειναι το ιδανικο για να αναλαβει την γραμμη Σμυρνη-Θεσσαλονικη της HSW?

----------


## Apostolos

Το κόβω για Salamis...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έμεινε στη ράδα κ χθες το απόγευμα έφυγε.

----------

